# Large Pecan Log?



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have this log and would like to know what the best way to slice it up, opinions please.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What are you equipped with to slice it up with?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A portable bandsaw mill.


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

yes, a portable bandsaw mill


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would just cut it into four quarter boards. As soon as possible you need to coat the ends of the logs. I believe the product is called Anchor Seal. You could also melt some Gulf Wax and brush on the ends. It prevents the wood from drying too fast and splitting. Then once you get the log cut stack the boards up with sticks between them and allow them to dry at least a year. It would be a good idea to get a moisture content meter and check them before building anything. Another option would be to find someone with a dry kiln and have the wood dried.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Smoke some brisket with the scraps...pecan is a great smoking wood!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Augie, 
The 2 logs I noticed ARE NOT good canidates for quartersawing due to shape and irregularities. I don't know your saw or saw capacity...I have a Hud-son Farmboss and it will allow me 28" between the guides BUT I can start with up to a 36" diameter.

The main log I'd go through and through as slabs BUT if your desire is classic lumber I'd split off a section about 3" from the pithe and slice it into 4 0r 5 qtr which will give you plain, rift and qtr sawn with least waste. then go 3" on opposite side (leaving a 6" slab center to be cut up later) and do the same thing. Next box out the center 6"x 6" and this will leave you approx 2 nice pieces approx. 6"x 10" off each side to saw up 4-5 4/4 or 5/4 x 10" each.
The next log will cut out some crotch wood.

Warning!!! Pecan needs extra stickers and wieghting when cut as 1x product due to it's bad drying habits. Maximum 16" BUT I'd say 12" sticker centering for maximum flatness.

This post program needs a drawing tool so I could diagram for you the cuts.

I have some pecan posted on my site (it will be down lower on the page) http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Enjoy and keep the pics coming in!!!


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I finally got the logs sawed. Here are some pictures about 170 BF of 4qtr and 190BF 8qtr slabs from the big log and a smaller one. Also had a white oak log about 14" diameter and got about 60BF or so of 4qtr out of it.


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

Second post to add the a few more pictures


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OH YEAH!!!! Glad to see you got it cut up and stickered in the dry. I would put a small fan on slow blowing in from the side to circulate air through stack especially in an enclosed area as a garage or shop as it looks. It doesn't take a large volume....just some movement.


----------

